# Property Preservation Vendors Needed - OH, FL, IL



## CapitolREO

Capitol REO, a national field services company, is actively seeking qualified property preservation vendors in the following states – OH, IL, and FL, due to a recent onboarding of a new Client. 

Our Clients demands may be different than what most property preservation vendors are used to. The properties that our vendors will be visiting are higher end homes where approx. 75% are occupied. Our vendors must be able to act and look professionally when entering these properties and must be able to communicate professionally with the occupants of the home while also performing routine maintenance. 

Our client is not restricted by HUD demands and pay schedules which in turn means better compensation for vendors. 

If you are interested in becoming a vendor for Capitol REO or have additional questions, please contact Adam at [email protected]. In your email, you must provide your contact information, zip code coverage area, as well as a resume. Once received, your information will be reviewed and if they fit our needs in your coverage area an application will be sent to you for completion.


----------

